# Pressure Washer Quick Tip



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm guessing everybody already has this, or something like it, but if you don't you might consider getting one. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BOVPNS/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link, @Holland Painting. I didn't know there was such a thing. Sure beats trying to track down tips. I lose about 3 or 4 per year.


----------



## The Classic Painter (Oct 7, 2016)

Try using a J-Rod from PressureTek.com


https://pressuretek.com/jrod-4-way-nozzle-holder/


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

The Classic Painter said:


> Try using a J-Rod from PressureTek.com
> 
> 
> https://pressuretek.com/jrod-4-way-nozzle-holder/


Interesting. You can lose all four at once..


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*M5 Twist*

The previous post suggesting the J-rods was a good one. These are also useful and of much higher quality than the link in the OP

https://pressuretek.com/m5-twist-downstream-nozzle/


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> The previous post suggesting the J-rods was a good one. These are also useful and of much higher quality than the link in the OP
> 
> https://pressuretek.com/m5-twist-downstream-nozzle/


I'm guessing you are not referring to the Original Post(er)?

5 years, and no problems, so the quality is fairly good (brass construction). 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BOVPNS/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here is another one I like, but have not tested it as thoroughly:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C724GWS/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I just like how convenient they are, and since they never come off my gun, I never lose them. They have soap (hi and lo) and also the 4 most common pressure settings (0, 25, 40, rinse) VERY CONVENIENT!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland Painting said:


> I'm guessing you are not referring to the Original Post(er)?
> 
> 5 years, and no problems, so the quality is fairly good (brass construction).
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BOVPNS/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...



If it works for you, great. I'm not trying to change minds here. I do a lot of washing & run a lot of chems through my tips and this wouldn't last more than a few days at most. The link I provided is for professional/commercial use and its' quality reflects that. If you're getting 5 years out of any one spray tip, multi-nozzle or otherwise, it's clear that the tip is only being used on occasion. If that's the case, I'm glad you found a useful tool that works well for your needs. 

Someone could come on here and swear by the Graco Magnums they sell at HD and how they could get 5 years out of them with no problems. Doesn't change the fact that they are not of the same quality as the Graco 390/395.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> If it works for you, great. I'm not trying to change minds here. I do a lot of washing & run a lot of chems through my tips and this wouldn't last more than a few days at most. The link I provided is for professional/commercial use and its' quality reflects that. If you're getting 5 years out of any one spray tip, multi-nozzle or otherwise, it's clear that the tip is only being used on occasion. If that's the case, I'm glad you found a useful tool that works well for your needs.
> 
> Someone could come on here and swear by the Graco Magnums they sell at HD and how they could get 5 years out of them with no problems. Doesn't change the fact that they are not of the same quality as the Graco 390/395.


Purchased the "Quick Connect" in 2013. Has sprayed every exterior house and deck on my schedule, and still works! Definitely worth $20. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I think they (the 5 in ones) are great...but they do not hold up. I was a little concerned last time one failed when it launched the rotating part off into the distance. Otherwise, they've only failed by self-destructing in an organized way...leaking.

I don't think they are rated for professional pressures/usage. I've also had problems with the soap tip drawing, but that may be a more esoteric issue. My downstream rig is touchy about hose length and everything else.

I can't see why nobody is making a nicely rated one of these. I buy the Simpson ones, which have held up better than any other, but still go through at least 2 a year.

Useful..yes
Potentially dangerous...yes

I'll keep buying them, but like I mentioned, I was taken aback by an extreme failure, so I'll be watching real close.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ParamountPaint said:


> I think they (the 5 in ones) are great...but they do not hold up. I was a little concerned last time one failed when it launched the rotating part off into the distance. Otherwise, they've only failed by self-destructing in an organized way...leaking.
> 
> I don't think they are rated for professional pressures/usage. I've also had problems with the soap tip drawing, but that may be a more esoteric issue. My downstream rig is touchy about hose length and everything else.
> 
> ...




I've certainly launched my share of tips in the past! 
Hopefully no one was injured, and no glass broken. Good to keep an eye on anything with moving parts, as YES they are more prone to failure than a simple piece of metal. 

Mine developed a slow leak, but can be tightened with an Allen Wrench. I decided to take it apart and add Loc-tite, and has been good since then. 

I have a GX390 PW with a TriPlex Pump, and personally feel 3800-4000 PSI is the perfect balance between functionality and maneuverability (ie., weight).


----------



## Peanut (Nov 19, 2015)

+1 for j-rods from pressure tek.

Also swap out the stock brass fittings on your gun with stainless couplers. They don't rust so tips are seated without any fuss.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Peanut said:


> +1 for j-rods from pressure tek.
> 
> Also swap out the stock brass fittings on your gun with stainless couplers. They don't rust so tips are seated without any fuss.


brass doesn't rust.


----------



## Peanut (Nov 19, 2015)

Well something is corroding because they don't accept tips very easily. The stainless components are much much smoother after use. Well worth the extra $ imo


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

High-concentration NaClO does a number on anything. Stainless can be better than brass, but there are many grades of stainless as well, some much better than others.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

memfuiz said:


> Can u tell me more about NACIO?


Bleach. Very corrosive in high concentration.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

About 25 years ago I started using turbo nozzles and very seldom used anything else. With the turbo, I seldom had the need for different angles. You do have to be careful with them, they can tear things up if your not. If it were particularly delicate work I would switch to a 25* or 40*.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Peanut said:


> +1 for j-rods from pressure tek.
> 
> Also swap out the stock brass fittings on your gun with stainless couplers. They don't rust so tips are seated without any fuss.


Yeah need to switch mine. More props for Pressure-Tek and their great service too


----------



## brooklynpainters (Sep 5, 2019)

very informative video. it looks phenomenal.


----------

